# Is there a hotline for MC?



## dancing fool (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm recently separated from my husband -- only a couple of days. Been together 6 years, married 3. Mutual decision but I started the discussion. I really, really need to talk to someone and can't afford therapy. Is there a free hotline I can call? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tron (Jan 31, 2013)

Not that I am aware of unless you are about to commit suicide or something. Might try your local university psychology department, your church or a local charity. Therapists have to earn a living too. 

Otherwise I suggest you write your story and put it out there on the board. Ask your questions. Ask for advice. Someone will respond.


----------



## K.C. (Dec 1, 2012)

Your posting on it.

It may not be as fast as a phone conversation. But put simply, Finding this forum is the single best thing I did since my wife ended things.

There are some extremely knowledgeable and helpful posters around here. Putting my story here has helped me enormously. Try it.


----------

